# First DIY Background Attempt :)



## Jack92 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey guys recently my gf and I decided to build a fake Rock wall/Ledge background for our new snake Kaa 
After getting all the materials needed for it we made a start and this is what we have done so far 


This is the first part, bought one piece of MDF Board from Bunnings, Liquid Nails and some PVA Glue and already had 20mm thick sheets of Styrofoam at Home. Did the first layer, let that dry then stuck the second layer on. Once it was all dry we started creating our own Ledges and crevices. Dimensions are 870Lx520H.



This was what it looked like after carving out every crevice, which took ages lol.



Started grouting half of it already, I've put two coats of Grout in total now which seems to be enough.
Going to start putting the Pondite Sealer on asap (I bought the Sandstone Color)




This here is a rock type pillar I thought I'd add to the background, it will be sitting below the bottom right ledge which should fit perfectly  
Also that is the Pond Sealer I'm using in the second photo, I think the color and texture it great and its pretty cheap 

I will upload more photos soon of the finished project 

Thanks


----------



## BDkeeper (Aug 3, 2013)

I have just finished mine today an the end product is always worth it, hope you had fun with the messy foam


----------



## sharky (Aug 3, 2013)

Looking good mate, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cheers guys  its coming along well, just trying not to rush it thats all haha 
@BDKeeper, I hate the foam! im still finding it everywhere lol


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 4, 2013)

I am following various threads for DIY backgrounds for snakes with interest. How old is your snake?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 5, 2013)

He'd be nearing around 8 Months now  He is a Jungle/Diamond Python (Morelia Spilota Spilota/Cheynei)


----------



## jaspy (Aug 5, 2013)

looking good, can't wait to see the finished product. how strong do the foam ledges become in the end.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 7, 2013)

They are pretty strong, I put a considerable amount of force on them and they don't move. I carved holes in the 2nd layer of Foam, then fit the ledges in perfect. So yeah its all comin good, just gotta add finishing touches now


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 8, 2013)

Make sure you post some photos of the finished product.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 9, 2013)

pinefamily said:


> Make sure you post some photos of the finished product.


 Yeah I am soon, just not sure whether to paint it or not yet  Ill upload some soon though


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is what the background will be going in, so he still has plenty of space to move around and what not 


Finally this is my completed Fake Wall W/Ledges  I used Pond Sealer (Sandstone Color) and did two coats of that which is heaps lol.


Added a bit of brown acrylic water based paint to make it look a bit more rough etc 
Will post pic once I've put it in his tank later on today 


Finally put it in the enclosure, had to make some adjustments but other than that it fits fine. Still gotta add some more plants etc 
Thanks guys


----------

